# Fast Growing Tree



## The Snark (Mar 18, 2018)

Albizia Saman. This year is unusual. Our cold season didn't hit until half way through it. Think fun in the sun at a Long Island beach in mid January. Usually this tree goes through the cycle in 3 to 4 weeks.

February 2nd. Still green.






February 23rd. Leaves gone.






And now, March 18, green again.


----------



## schmiggle (Mar 18, 2018)

Well now I'm jealous...we just had a snowstorm


----------



## Godzillaalienfan1979 (May 4, 2018)

that tree is awesome, wish we had trees like that in VT lmao


----------

